# RPCNA exceptions to the WCF.



## Doulos McKenzie (Apr 27, 2017)

I heard somewhere that the RPCNA has two exceptions to the WCF. What are they and why are they significant.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 27, 2017)

Are you speaking of the revisions concerning the anti-Christ and civil magistrate?


----------



## Doulos McKenzie (Apr 27, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Are you speaking of the revisions concerning the anti-Christ and civil magistrate?



I don't know. That's why I am asking Lol.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2017)

See the RPCNA Testimony where they go point-by-point through the WCF, taking exceptions in a couple of places but generally expanding.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 27, 2017)

They have a _few_ exceptions to Westminster's position which include women deacons, a one kingdom view, tithing as a part of worship in the service, and a few others, not a couple. Their covenanted testimony expands the 35 page confession to almost 400. You have to read through it to see their additions and changes.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 28, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> They have a _few_ exceptions to Westminster's position which include...a one kingdom view




I'm not sure I'd call it a one kingdom, unless they freely admit this. I assume you are referring to their "mediatorial kingship" view?


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 28, 2017)

Doulos McKenzie said:


> I heard somewhere that the RPCNA has two exceptions to the WCF. What are they and why are they significant.


What is the RPCNA?


----------



## Doulos McKenzie (Apr 28, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> What is the RPCNA?



The Reformed Presbyterian Church in North America.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reformed_Presbyterian_churches

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reformed_Presbyterian_Church_of_North_America


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks! Is that one of the main bodies then?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 28, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Thanks! Is that one of the main bodies then?


"Main bodies" of what?

David, please try to make questions more clear as they only generate more questions when not done so. For that matter your "_What is the RPCNA_?" could have been answered by a simple internet search.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 28, 2017)

Main as in one of the larger; no. Main historically, as in older than the PCUSA by a few years, and didn't apostatize, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 28, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Main as in one of the larger; no. Main historically, as in older than the PCUSA by a few years, and didn't apostatize, yes.


Thanks for that information!


----------



## Logan (May 1, 2017)

The two I was aware of were rejecting the last sentence of 24:4
"The man may not marry any of his wife’s kindred nearer in blood than he may of his own; nor the woman of her husband’s kindred nearer in blood than of her own." 

And the latter portion of 23:3 regarding the role of the civil magistrate, though I will say that in my personal, albeit limited, experience the number of exceptions to this exception are growing pretty significant.

I'm not sure what Matthew means by one-kingdom view, and as for women deacons and tithing, I'm not sure either are actually in the WCF, but perhaps the supplemental documents. I will say in practice that both vary from congregation to congregation.

And that said, I would like to point out that we are one of the few denominations who still hold to sabbath keeping and psalm singing. No denomination is perfect but I'd like to focus on the positives here


----------

